# Census taker jobs



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Someone suggested I post this here. Should have done that in the first place! Sorry.

I'm about as fond of the Census as many of you here, but I thought I'd pass this along. I'm looking for some casual income this winter and found this:

http://www.census.gov/2010censusjobs/index.php

I'm not going to do it because I don't want to drive around and deal with all the loose country dogs. I thought someone unemployed on here might want to know though. This isn't a thread about the pros and cons of census taking, just passing along a job tip.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

I did census for extra income last time. All I had to do was drive around my part of the country with a list and verify real addresses as correct...that is, look for a driveway/house, and check it off. It was real easy, actually pleasant. Not a bad way to bring in a bit of money.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thank you for posting this here!!!!!!!!!

There are lots of HTer's that are either looking for supplemental income or for seasonal employment.

The census work could be an answer to those needing extra income.

Clove


----------



## shakeytails in KY (May 11, 2002)

Thanks for the info! I called and I'm going to take the test Dec. 3 in my county.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Be aware that you may not be fully reimbursed for your mileage and time.

My best friend did this and wound up being the supervisor for his county. The time involved was HUGE, and the feds would not compensate him for all his time and the miles put on his truck.

Yes, he made some money and says it was worth doing it. Some of the women who were the door to door people took some heat from citizens who were less than cordial.


----------



## shakeytails in KY (May 11, 2002)

Well, I took the census test. It was a bit more difficult than I expected but I still got a 95%. The census lady told us that probably 99% of us would be offered jobs- good deal!! It pays b/w 11.50- 12.25 here, more for supervisory positions. We were told to call next week and make an appointment to take the supervisor test as well, so I'll be sure to do that as well.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey that's great.


----------

